# Anyone ever purchased from theuksource.com?



## Slash (1 Mar 2007)

I ordered a mobile phone battery from theuksource.com on 10 February. Still not delivered.

They have charged the payment to my credit card.

I have emailed and phoned - no reply to email and no reply on phone.

Think I've been had. 

Has anyone any experience of this company?


----------



## Hoagy (1 Mar 2007)

Time to contact your card issuer, I think.


----------



## Slash (11 Mar 2007)

The battery arrived in the post. Nearly three weeks after the charge to the credit card. All's well.


----------



## nosh (6 Apr 2007)

I purchased a Motorola V3 RAZR LCD Screen Display from this company on the 16th March 2007 using my credit card. This has never been delivered. I have tried to contact the company many times by phone and email but have had no response.


----------



## Decani (6 Apr 2007)

FWIW I have had positive experiences with [broken link removed]


----------



## nosh (18 Apr 2007)

I purchased a Motorola V3 RAZR LCD Screen Display from this company on the 16th March 2007 using my credit card. This has never been delivered. I have tried to contact the company many times by phone and email but have had no response.

I received this on 14th April 2007 which is almost 4 weeks after my order was placed. I had a short reply about sending a replacement after 3 weeks.
​


----------



## TheUKSource (29 Nov 2007)

Hi,
your card wasn't actually charged, Payment was declined.

Regards


----------



## TheUKSource (29 Nov 2007)

Slash said:


> I ordered a mobile phone battery from theuksource.com on 10 February. Still not delivered.
> 
> Hi,
> your card wasn't actually charged, Payment was declined.
> ...


----------



## TheUKSource (29 Nov 2007)

Slash said:


> The battery arrived in the post. Nearly three weeks after the charge to the credit card. All's well.


 
Hi,
the goods were initially returned to us as 'undelivered' we re-sent the order free of charge.

Regards


----------



## TheUKSource (29 Nov 2007)

nosh said:


> I purchased a Motorola V3 RAZR LCD Screen Display from this company on the 16th March 2007 using my credit card. This has never been delivered. I have tried to contact the company many times by phone and email but have had no response.
> 
> I received this on 14th April 2007 which is almost 4 weeks after my order was placed. I had a short reply about sending a replacement after 3 weeks.
> 
> ​


 
Hi,
the goods were initially returned to us as 'undelivered' we re-sent the order free of charge.

Regards
​


----------



## TheUKSource (29 Nov 2007)

Slash said:


> The battery arrived in the post. Nearly three weeks after the charge to the credit card. All's well.


 
Hi,
after the initial autorization, your card issuers had declined to honour the transaction. Admittedly, this could have been a fault with our Mercahant Service providers.


----------



## KipperFillet (2 Apr 2008)

I ordered a data cable for my phone on the 6th February, and payment was take immediately.  They "said" it had been sent on the 24th February.  Nothing arrived.
Numerous emails to contact them (including through GoogleCheckout which the transaction was made through) have all been ignored.  They never answer the phone either.  It is now the 2nd April.
This is the worst company I have ever dealt with on the internet.  Again, I will be contacting the Trading Standards Authority about these people.  The money isn't that important, it's the principle.
I will spend as much time as I can making sure that this company is given a bad rating to prevent such criminal activites being continued.


----------



## Mrs H (1 May 2008)

I ordered a battery for my mobile phone via theuksource.com website at the beginning of March 2008 and paid by PayPal.  As at 1st May 2008 I am still waiting.  All emails and phone calls were ignored.  I finally obtained his mobile number from a forum and spoke to him.  He agreed to give me a refund and said that he would not dispute it with PayPal.  However PayPal say his account is empty and therefore I will not be getting a refund.  

Do not deal with this man. Report him to Manchester Trading Standards if you have lost money.


----------



## IqbalHamid (18 Dec 2008)

DO NOT BUY FROM THEM!!  DODGY COMPANY.  I HAVE ALSO FOUND IT IMPOSSIBLE TO GET ANY RESPONSES FROM THEM FOR AGES EITHER BY PHONE (0161 485 8383) OR BY EMAIL.   Better not to take the risk in such circumstances.


----------



## smdxc07 (12 Feb 2009)

Just to add evidence that this company is still trading and not sending items paid for. I ordered mobile phone mains and car chargers on 2nd Feb and money was charged to my credit card same day. Still not received them and no reply to e-mails. Just wish I had read this forum before purchasing. BE WARNED. Trading standards here I come.


----------

